# Which are your three favorite chamber pieces by Brahms?



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

The selections were based on the positions of the works in The Talk Classical Community's 
Favorite and Most Highly Recommended Works list today.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Clarinet Quintet, Cello Sonata No. 1, Piano Quintet. It may change in the future, though the Clarinet Quintet will always be #1.


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Is there a mathematical way I could vote all of them as my favourite three?


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

ORigel said:


> Clarinet Quintet, Cello Sonata No. 1, Piano Quintet. It may change in the future, though the Clarinet Quintet will always be #1.


Impeccable taste in chamber music, ORigel! These are my top three too with the Clarinet Quintet a notch above the other two.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Other = First clarinet sonata


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

jegreenwood said:


> Other = First clarinet sonata


Ooh, that one is fantastic too.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I voted for the clarinet trio, horn trio, and the Violin Sonata No. 1 ("Rain"). I also like those trios played on the viola.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

My favorite chamber piece by Brahms at the moment is the clarinet quintet, but I'm still exploring his works.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My top three are the violin sonata no. 1, clarinet sonata no. 1 (no viola), and clarinet quintet.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Allerius said:


> The selections were based on the positions of the works in The Talk Classical Community's
> Favorite and Most Highly Recommended Works list today.


Since the two clarinet sonatas did not appear in the list, there might be some problems with the Talk Classical Community's Favorite and Most Highly Recommended Works list.

I voted for the clarinet trio, and would have voted for the sonatas.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

G major string sextet, clarinet quintet, C minor string quartet (hence “Other”).


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Piano quintet, cello sonata no.1, violin sonata no.2.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I have to agree with others that the omission of the first clarinet sonata is pretty egregious  I also love the arangement for Clarinet and Orchestra that Berio made of this piece. Since Brahms' chamber works are a major part of my my classical listening I could never pick just 3. But the Clarinet Quintet would always be at the top, one of the most evocative works I've ever heard.


----------



## Sequentia (Nov 23, 2011)

Though the poll includes the option "Other(s)", surely Op. 111 deserves to be a separate item on the list? It would be one of my picks and its first movement is not far from being my all-time favorite piece of music.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Very tough. Can't avoid excluding any of these four: Clarinet Quintet, String Quintet No. 1, Piano Quartet No. 2 and Piano Trio No. 1.
Next choices would be Cello Sonata No. 1, String Quintet No. 2 and Clarinet Sonata No. 2.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I think I should have removed something to include the Clarinet Sonatas in the poll. They are truly outstanding in my current opinion.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

The Eb major clarinet sonata and the first two violin sonatas are my favorite duo sonatas by Brahms. I am no big fan of the finale of the f minor clarinet sonata (I don't dislike Brahms in his jolly mode but it clashes with the rest of the piece, I feel a bit similar about the 3rd movement of the 4th symphony) but the first movement is great.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Who calls the Piano Quartet No. 3 "Werther?"


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

EdwardBast said:


> Who calls the Piano Quartet No. 3 "Werther?"


Apparently someone at wikipedia does.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

- the ubiquitous Clarinet Quintet, and two not listed favorites:
- the 2nd String Quintet, Brahms' designated "last work" before his Indian summer with the clarinet works and the piano intermezzi. So it occupies a very special place in his oeuvre.
- the 3rd string quartet, seems Brahm's SQ's aren't listed among his best works, but the 3rd quartet was his first chamber music piece that I heared and grew to love, and I still think it's underrated.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Voted for clarinet quintet, piano quartet #1 & #3.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> Who calls the Piano Quartet No. 3 "Werther?"


It's a bit of stupidity that shouldn't be perpetuated.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

I chose

*Piano Quartet no. 3 in C-minor
Piano trio no. 1 in B-major
String Quintet 1 in F-major*

Cannot remember the opus numbers.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Never mind.........................


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

As a violinist my answer is surely his Violin Concerto! I don’t have the skill to play it though.:lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I can't listen to his Clarinet Quintet anymore, from overexposure. I think I just don't like his sing songiness, especially in the Piano Trio. So Clarinet Trio, String Quintet #2, String Sextet #1 for now.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

KevinW said:


> As a violinist my answer is surely his Violin Concerto! I don't have the skill to play it though.:lol:


It's not a chamber music piece, though, and I think the violin sonatas are a bit easier to play than the concerto.


----------

